# Phoenix Suns @ New York Knicks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (19-10)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats* 




 * @*















* New York Knicks* *(7-21) *​
*PG * *S. Marbury * - *SG* *N. Robinson* -* SF* *D. Lee* - *PF* *A. Davis* - *C* *E. Curry*

*
Knicks Individual Stats* 
​




*Jan 2nd - 7:30PM ET/4:30PM PT -MSG - New York City, NY​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *103.1 43.9 26.4 * 
*Opponents*- *96.4 45.7 16.5 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.2* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.8* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.6 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.3 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 95.2 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  39.2* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 2.1 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.8 * 







*Knicks Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* New York* *94.0 42.7 17.6 * 
* Opponents* *98.9 38.4 20.4 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** S. Marbury 17.9 * 
*Rebounds* *E. Curry* *6.4 * 
* Assists * *S. Marbury 6.3 * 
*FG%* *C.Frye  51.5 * 
* FT%* *C.Frye  * *84.8*
*3PT%* *N.Robinson  45.8 * 
*Blocks* *E. Curry 1.1 * 
*Steals* *T.Ariza  1.3*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a projected starting lineup for the Knicks. They changed lineups last 2 games, so I'm not sure, and this was last games. It may be out of order a bit though with position. I'll change it if someone says something or when it's on.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If thats the starting lineup for the Knicks, I'm beting all my Ucash points on the Suns.


I think Suns will score alot more then they did the first meeting with the Knicks.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I'm going to bet all my Ucash on the Suns. No way do they lose this one.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Last time, the Knicks was able to slow the game down or atleast make the suns play Knicks ball... ugly.

But hopefully, the suns blow it out in the first quarter just to dictate the flow.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Curry is hurt. I heard he would be out a couple weeks.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Knicks are really exploiting the Suns' lack of interior presence... Amare where are you? Announcers on MSG said that the Suns have the fewest free throws attempted in the NBA... Amare... come...back...


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is ugly so far. I have confidence in the Suns ability to tighten up on both ends of the floor though, I think that they'll make a push.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Halftime: 61-49 Knicks. There is only one stat that you need to know about: Points in the Paint. Knicks 32, Suns 10. They are pounding it inside over and over... Suns settling for medium-long range jumpers. They're shooting 50%, but their lack of an answer in their own paint is really hurting them so far. Letting David Lee have 11 points in the first half is inexcusable.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Yeah, I'm going to bet all my Ucash on the Suns. No way do they lose this one.


Thank god I forgot to do that...yikes..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ha, down by 6 after 3 this sucks man. James Jones is off seems like and Jim jackson is playing a lot.Hopefully we can come back and pull it out with our closer eddie!!


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ohhhhh! sweet alley-oop from Nash to Marion to put them ahead with less than a minute to go. Finally the Suns are going back to the fast break!


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Eddie and Nash back to back 3s!!! Oh this is a game. Ugly, but its crazy.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

I wonder how much the Knicks are paying tonight's refs...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We're going to triple OT. 127-127. Damn. I started listening in 2 OT lol.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Suns lose. What an exciting game though!


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Suns lose. Probably because of the foul trouble. Anyway, what an exciting game!


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

^my bad


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You see those calls against Burke?

WOW! Someone needs to shoot those refs.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Knicks win 140-133 in 3OT. Terrible officiating... but the Suns could have helped themselves more by capitilizing on the Knicks' horrendous free-throw shooting. They looked like a team that was at the end of a 5 game road trip... gotta win those kinds of games come playoff time though


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


>


I second that. Good thing is, despite everything that was against them in this game, this Suns STILL could have won if they hit their shots. They had the chances to win, just didn't hit shots. I'll take it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Did anyone see when Curry had the ball went up for a dunk and it slipped from his hands? And then the refs called a foul on Burke?

That was thee worst call of the game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Burke fouled out in 13mins. 

Too bad I didn't watch this game. I guess it's for the better.... lol I don't want to shoot my TV. 

Most people say we lose because we live by jumpshots. Partly true but partly because we have way too many calls against us. We don't usually get those in other games...why this game? That's the big question I want to know. Besides Kurt, we are usually not in foul trouble but tonight both Marion/Nash had 5 fouls. Holy cow. 

People think we need to match Knicks FT attempt in order for the game to be called "fair". That's not most Suns fans are complaining about. I know we don't go inside but the number of calls called against us are simply BS.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

nash250 said:


> I wonder how much the Knicks are paying tonight's refs...


when the Knicks play @MSG they can do whateve they want so sad that the worst team in the league gets that kind of respect


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Official Robby Robinson blows his wistle for 34 fouls, himself on the Suns when he blew his whistle 4 times on the Knicks 

this is only 1 official

courtesy of nba tv


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Simply ugh...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, I have it figured out. 



Last time when Knicks visited us, Larry Brown was complaining how Knicks had so many turnovers and they couldn't get a foul on Suns. 



Now this time the refs returned the favor back to Knicks. 



I hope we don't complain to the press about the officiating. It seems like the more you complain the worse you will be treated (eg: Rocket in the playoffs). It's an ugly game and let's just forget about it. It's not like Knicks is going anywhere... oh wait, LOTTERY.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

jibikao said:



> Official Robby Robinson blows his wistle for 34 fouls, himself on the Suns when he blew his whistle 4 times on the Knicks
> 
> this is only 1 official
> 
> courtesy of nba tv


Found this on another board: 
http://www.petitiononline.com/cleannba/petition.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I meant to put this in your forum but I posted in the General Forum by mistake:

Good game guys, and yes you're right the refs over did it on the whistle. Clyde was even baffled by some of the calls. IMO I think they should have just let the kids play it out. I wish you guys success for the rest of the season, see you next year!:cheers:
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------

